# Power house underground ???



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone here put their power structure underground? We have a very small building we house our power system in. It's at the mercy of the outside temperatures though. So now as I continue the upgrading process for our power system I am considering putting it all underground. Moisture is the biggest downside I see to this. The upsides are numerous. We all know that power inverters and charge controllers create a lot of heat. Batteries don't like cold. By putting all the batteries and hardware in a cellar type space would help with these problems I would think. Ground temp here is around 58*F a few feet down year round. That would sure help those batteries stay much warmer during freezing weather. On the same note if the inverter and charge controller were mounted on a earth backed wall below grade they would stay much cooler when it's already hot in the summer. 

It might also give some protection in the case of an EMP.

Another downside would be moving all that heavy gear in and out. But I am sure that could be handled. Another thing I have noticed over the years is things that stay at a fairly constant temp / environment seem to last longer.

We run AGM batteries so venting isn't a big issue. If there was enough earth mass to keep the electronics cool then venting could be almost none. 

So what do you all think? Is there something I'm missing here?

Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

For the batteries, yes, good idea. But for the electronics, I think you're still gonna want to vent. 

Mine is in a room off the end of my greenhouse, and the wall the 'stuff' is mounted on backs to earth on that side. The inverters/charge controllers do put off a lot of heat when the are cranked up, and I have a window I open on the far end to let the heat out. You can get awful warm in a basement when running heat....the walls/floor just don't transfer heat as well as you might think.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The battery mano's have published 77 F as an optimum temp. More or less temp degrades battery output.
Humidity can and will play havoc on circuit boards/electronics.
Some of the better equipment is coated to a "marine" grade . . to handle constant high humidity . . . is yours so coated . . ???


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Ok so need to vent the heat from high load charge and discharge. Metal heatsinks going to earth might do it. Or better yet some 4" cool tubes. IDK yet.

No what I have currently isn't. The aims inverter is however. Not sure about my midnite solar classic 150. 

I'm going to do a little research in to this. I think it may be worthwhile for the long term.

Thanks


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It shouldn't be difficult to moderate the temperature and humidity in the room with the proper setup. The big issues can be helped by what you do outside the structure as far as drainage and your choice of building material. Poured concrete would be best. Depending on where the mix comes from there's an admixture, silica fume, that can help seal the pores of the concrete to assist the moisture proofing. That and using water stop at the slab/wall joint will make it water tight.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

From what I have seen for electronics out West, is the phone company & different companies use block buildings with AC/heaters to cool & heat. Now they aren't solar but carry loads of electronic equipment that needs stable temps, as is best for Solar/Wind electronics.
Undergound doesn't sound the best idea to me. Mainly because of venting.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------

